# Discharge Query



## CamilleCutajar (May 13, 2002)

A month ago I had ICSI which unfortunately did not work. I have until recently still been hurting when I go to urinate. Now today after going to the bathroom I found a dark pink mucus discharge. I was wondering if this could be something wrong, a side effect of the drugs or something else to worry about. It would be really great if you could put my mind at rest as I do not know where to turn after the catastrophy at St George's! Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Camille

Im no nurse at all, but it sounds like you should go and see your GP in case it is an infection, Im not sure if Peter checks the boards at the weekend or not.

Hope your ok

Love Lou xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Camille,

Peter is away next week, and I am not sure if he is going to be here the weekend.

But as Lou said - you must contact your clinic straight away! that is the only advice peter could give in a case like this, Im afraid.

If your clinic do not respond then seek medical advice at your GP's - even if the symptoms stop.

Hope it goes away soon.

Mel


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Camille,

This is one for your GP/clinic I'm afraid, they should be able to resolve it very easily.

Peter



CamilleCutajar said:


> A month ago I had ICSI which unfortunately did not work. I have until recently still been hurting when I go to urinate. Now today after going to the bathroom I found a dark pink mucus discharge. I was wondering if this could be something wrong, a side effect of the drugs or something else to worry about. It would be really great if you could put my mind at rest as I do not know where to turn after the catastrophy at St George's! Thank you for all your help.


----------

